# 16 Year Old P**n addict girl forces young brother now-pregnant



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 29, 2022)

*mensdayout.com/mumbai-shocker-16-y...her-for-sex-against-his-consent-now-pregnant/
Three points to note here,
1) This is parent's stupidity to allow two children of opposite gender going through puberty to sleep together. 
2) The so called P**n Ban is not at all effective, rather is just increasing traffic in a way.  Now majority indians are enough tech-savvy that even introducing aadhar verification for watching p**n can be bypassed. 
3) The Boy has been detained although it does not "seem" to be his fault, yet the investigation is going on. 
4) Legal action should also be taken against the girl as it is a form of abuse and should not be forgetten.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2022)

Seems like a nympho TBH, perhaps she just had that disposition.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 31, 2022)

this is one of the negative points of digital india and cheap data. i know most people start arguing in its favour but this is the reality. too much sabhyata sanskriti and no genuine info & no one to guide.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2022)

This is just one news of Incest, Just imagine how many there would be under the shadows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *mensdayout.com/mumbai-shocker-16-y...her-for-sex-against-his-consent-now-pregnant/
> Three points to note here,
> 1) This is parent's stupidity to allow two children of opposite gender going through puberty to sleep together.


Yes, almost all Juvenile cases the parents are prosecuted by Law. I remember a 16 yr old Rich boy took his Dad's expensive Mercedes and killed a Guy while crossing the road. Parents were prosecuted finally.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 2, 2022)

3) *The Boy has been detained* although it does not "seem" to be his fault, yet the investigation is going on.

That's it and justice prevailed


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2022)

To be frank when I was 16. I didn't know about p**n or such stuff. May be I was not matured enough or my friend circle was like that.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 2, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> To be frank when I was 16. I didn't know about p**n or such stuff. May be I was not matured enough or my friend circle was like that.



most of the times That Bada Bhaiya in school teaches these things to kids in school, mostly during daily commute. Kids being kids have curiosity and do not stop till they complete there thesis on some topics that are “interesting“ for them.

There is a chance they may have heard something from elders at home or at commute, causing that curiosity.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 2, 2022)

somebody should beat the living daylights out of that licentious girl and his sh*thead younger brother .


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 3, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> somebody should beat the living daylights out of that licentious girl and his sh*thead younger brother .


Not the brother's fault. He is the victim here.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 3, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> Not the brother's fault. He is the victim here.






bubusam13 said:


> 3) *The Boy has been detained* although it does not "seem" to be his fault, yet the investigation is going on.
> 
> That's it and justice prevailed



I read on reddit, someone quoted that under POCSO act, The boy child is not victim but Criminal here, so he arrested under r*pe charges.. I dont know much about law maybe @vidhubhushan shine some light on it.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 4, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I read on reddit, someone quoted that under POCSO act, The boy child is not victim but Criminal here, so he arrested under r*pe charges.. I dont know much about law maybe @vidhubhushan shine some light on it.


I won't be surprised. Laws are not gender neutral in many cases unfortunately. Hence the situation where a minor boy who was coerced into doing it is punished.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 5, 2022)

When are these laws going to change? After reading this story I did a lot of Googling and found so many cases where these laws are being misused. When everyone knows the ill effects, why not correct them.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 6, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I read on reddit, someone quoted that under POCSO act, The boy child is not victim but Criminal here, so he arrested under r*pe charges.. I dont know much about law maybe @vidhubhushan shine some light on it.



since both are minor then either both should be charged as accused or neither. only the minor boy can't be treated as accused on the basis of his gender.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 7, 2022)

lock both of them up in a room and beat them black and blue until they promise never to even so much as mention the word "p*rn" again in they rest of their miserable lives.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 7, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> lock both of them up in a room and beat them black and blue until they promise never to even so much as mention the word "p*rn" again in they rest of their miserable lives.


How does this help anyone? Beating them would not do any help to anyone here except venting out the frustration.
The actions by kids are the consequences of situation created by their parents. Kids needs guidance, someone should be always overlooking their actions and interfere when things aren't looking right. Once the kids are adult and displayed qualities of their decisions and actions, need not monitor them actively.
I also accept that a slap will fix kid 's current action immediately and sometimes it needed. But in this serious situation, beating them is bad. They probably already realize what huge mistake they have done.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2022)

I think the reason for such incident is because regular consentual sex is considered taboo in indian society, so teenagers suppress such feelings. This "log kya kahenge" attitude when a couple walks in the neighbourhood is probably the reason. Also no education regarding safe sex, consent. I bet the girl didnt know jack shit about it either. So its a collective failure of the education system too.

Also, beating the shit out of both wont make anything better. Some punishment has to be given, to the primary culprit though. But beating isnt one of them.

Frankly Indian society is like this.

Problem ? -> Beatings -> Solution.

lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2022)

Based on the Subject I found this excellent documentary (Do watch it when you have time)


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 15, 2022)

*www.ndtv.com/tamil-nadu-news/12-ye...ar-old-girl-gives-birth-in-tamil-nadu-2912189


> Thanjavur, Tamil Nadu:
> A 12-year-old boy has been arrested for allegedly impregnating a teenage girl, who delivered a baby, in Tamil Nadu's Thanjavur district, police said.




Acc. To constitution, men cannot be raped, only women can be raped [Source]


----------

